# Grafikkarten docking station ?



## night (6. Januar 2017)

Hi, meine frage ist , gibts die teile schon? hab jetzt schon öfter davon gehört und gelesen jetzt auch auf der CES2017 hat zotac ein prototyp vorgestellt, gibts da von anderen firmen schon was?


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2017)

alienware hat da was: Alienware Grafikverstarker


----------



## night (6. Januar 2017)

die seite funzt nicht


----------



## claster17 (6. Januar 2017)

Razer Core und Asus GX2 fallen mir spontan ein. Thunderbolt 3 ist Voraussetzung.


----------



## night (6. Januar 2017)

ja das asus gx2 kann ich nirgends finden


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2017)

night schrieb:


> die seite funzt nicht



Alienware Grafikverstarker


----------



## claster17 (6. Januar 2017)

Ist exakt der gleiche Link, geht aber auch bei mir. Liegt also an dir.


----------



## night (6. Januar 2017)

komisch... aber ich hab das teil gefunden , nur finde ich nicht über was für nen anschluss das läuft. Thunderbolt 3 wäre kein problem habe ich, aber ich stelle mir die frage ob meine cpu der 6700hq zb. die gtx 1080 nicht bottlenecked? würd das überhaupt sinn machen?

andere docking stations sind noch keine auf dem markt? das asus gx2 sieht schon echt gut aus.


----------



## claster17 (6. Januar 2017)

Das Alienware Dingens läuft nicht über TB3 sondern irgendwas proprietäres von Alienware, aber ebenfalls mit 4 PCIe 3.0 Lanes.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2017)

Zotac und Powercolor bieten auch welche an. Sollten auch günstiger sein, als die von Allienware. Haben beide TB3 und theoretisch sollten die dann überall laufen.
Einfach nach eGPU suchen.

Gibt zum Thema Bottleneck einen Test bei Computerbase.


----------



## night (6. Januar 2017)

könntest du die links posten? wäre mega nice.


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2017)

PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply -- DEVIL BOX

und zotac bringt es erst bald auf den markt

Zotac zeigt GTX 1080 Mini und External Graphics Dock - PC-WELT


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2017)

night schrieb:


> könntest du die links posten? wäre mega nice.



War jetzt gerade in einem CB-Artikel ( Externe Grafiklosung: Auch MSI und Zotac springen auf den eGPU-Zug - ComputerBase ) verklinkt. Sonst hätte ich da auch erst nochmal suchen müssen. 

Test der Devil-Box an einem XPS13 Ultrabook, bei dem sogar nur ein Dualcore (i5-6200) verbaut ist:
PowerColor Devil Box im Test: Aus dem Ultrabook mit TB3 wird ein Gaming-PC (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Die Grafikkarten werden zwar durch die PCIe3.0 x4 anbindung ausgebremst, sind aber immer noch deutlich schneller als die iGPU, oder die dGPUs, welche man für den Aufpreis bekommt, den man für eine GTX1070 (Desktop) zahlt. 
Dazu hat man natürlich die Möglichkeit die GPU nach ein paar Jahren aufzurüsten, oder bei Defekt auszutauschen. Das ist bei fast allen Notebooks ja auch nicht ohne weiteres möglich und die MXM-Module sind (wenn überhaupt erhältlich)  extrem teuer. 



> *Leistungsverluste zwischen 11 und 54 Prozent*
> 
> In den einzelnen Spielen fällt auf, dass der Geschwindigkeitsverlust je nach Titel stark variiert. So ist die Devil Box mit der GeForce GTX 1070 in Ashes of the Singularity in 1.920 × 1.080 zum Beispiel nur noch um elf Prozent langsamer. Die externe Grafik überhaupt nicht zu schmecken scheint dagegen Far Cry Primal. Dort liegt der Rückstand bei satten 44 Prozent. Die AMD Radeon RX 480 rendert gar um 54 Prozent langsamer.


----------



## night (7. Januar 2017)

hmm diese devil box is extrem teuer, und dann auch noch leistungsverlust, also da lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, dann doch lieber das geld in einen desktop pc investieren.


----------



## the.hai (8. Januar 2017)

night schrieb:


> hmm diese devil box is extrem teuer, und dann auch noch leistungsverlust, also da lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, dann doch lieber das geld in einen desktop pc investieren.



hast du erwartet, dass es gaenauso gut sein wird? es ist nur eine verbesserung, kein ersatz für nen desktop.


----------

